# 2012 Chevy Cruze Blow motor ( under the glove compartment



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It's not a blower motor resistor but a power MOSFET transistor that received commands from the BCM. If like other GM cars I have owned, if the blower motor itself stalls due to any reason, frost, seized bronze bearings. It draws excessive current that blows this module before any fuses.

So if you wanted a new one to last, would also have to replace the blower motor first. Cruze blower motor under full load draws a maximum of 20 amperes. And the power MOSFET transistor I found in other blower modules, couldn't handle much more that this. So I replaced them with a power MOSFET that would blow the fuse first. Besides replacing the blower motor.

Can't repair these anymore, that squirrel cage blower wheel is hot sunk on, breaks off if you try to remove it beside having to drill out all those spot welds. And can't buy just a new wheel. 

Back in the good old days, used screws and could replace the bearings for a dime each, and 25 cents for a pair of brushes, blower wheel had a nut on it, and the motor housing had screws.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jsmith101585 said:


> My Blow motor wont come on....... Fuses are good, Relay's are good, Resistor is good ( bought a new one and it blow great for a few minutes then went off. No hot or cold air at all...............


Hi there Jsmith101585,

We're sorry to hear about the blow motor concern with your Cruze! Have you had your dealership look at this yet? If you'd like assistance in setting up an appointment, please send us a private message and we'd be happy to help.

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

